

Exchangel adds Pied Piper for fantasy investing - zhoujianfu
http://exchangel.co/company/PP

======
ics
Context:

Exchangel is a fantasy angel investing site with real companies, Pied Piper is
a fictional company on a real TV show (Silicon Valley on HBO).

